

Building an Ember app with RailsAPI Part 3 - bcardarella
http://reefpoints.dockyard.com/ember/2013/01/10/building-an-ember-app-with-rails-api-part-3.html

======
atomical
Ember is touted as a solution for large scale applications. Shouldn't the
Ember team build a large scale application that is a little more than a todo
list to prove this? Tutorials do not prove that EmberJS can scale into a much
larger application. Thanks for creating a tutorial though.

------
dockyard
If you have been following the series be sure to go back to Part 2 and update
your code to reflect the newest changes on master branch. Even in the past
week there have been some big changes!

------
peteforde
Loving this series, but it feels like waiting for v1 to be minted would have
been a good call. Hopefully we can keep these up to date well into the future.

Thanks!

~~~
bcardarella
Thanks Pete, I agree it has been a moving target. This has been mostly an
exercise in teaching myself Ember and sharing that knowledge. I hope to update
the posts for any changes that happen leading up to 1.0

------
bcardarella
Source code: <https://github.com/bcardarella/ember-railsapi>

